# 1200 Lumen 2D Mag build



## The_Police (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been wanting to build one of these for about a year now.

I found this http://www.dealextreme.com/p/6-cree...in-led-module-52-7mm-42mm-8-4v-max-65153#open full view 6 Cree 1200 Lumen drop-in module from DX. (Has anyone else used one of these drop-ins?)

I had to do some machining with our lathe to make everything fit nicely.





I also turned off the stock light post in the Mag with the lathe. (I liked this better than using a hack-saw.)





Then I got two 3AA to D cell battery adapters from KD. 





I also machined my own bezel from steel. It's solid as a rock, it would work great for a club... 





I added some glow dots to it. (looks very cool in the dark)





It is VERY bright compared to my aspheric Mag I modded last summer. (I am considering upgrading the led to an aspheric-friendly LED, If anyone has suggestions as to which led works great for aspherics, please let me know.)





Here is just a shot comparing the two.





I will try to go get some pics of beamshots soon.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## dirtech (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks very nice. Wish I had a lathe.


----------



## moderator007 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great job on the bezel. I also prefer the lathe for cutting off the cam post. Makes a neat and quick job. I have been wanting to build one of these with 6 cree xm-l. With small reflectors the beam is floody from what i have read. The dx reflector is suppose to be a little more tighter. Could you please post some beam shots. With maybe something of a known beam. 
If you do have a lathe you should try building a single xm-l with the deep rebel reflector pushing around 3 amps. Amazing thrower. You will have to make the heatsink deep so that the reflector will fit.


----------



## The_Police (Jun 17, 2011)

moderator007 said:


> Great job on the bezel. I also prefer the lathe for cutting off the cam post. Makes a neat and quick job. I have been wanting to build one of these with 6 cree xm-l. With small reflectors the beam is floody from what i have read. The dx reflector is suppose to be a little more tighter. Could you please post some beam shots. With maybe something of a known beam.
> If you do have a lathe you should try building a single xm-l with the deep rebel reflector pushing around 3 amps. Amazing thrower. You will have to make the heatsink deep so that the reflector will fit.


 
Thank you!  I like how the bezel turned out. I would've liked aluminum better, because it doesn't rust away as easy. 

I will try to get some beamshots taken for you soon.

Could that single xm-l light be used with an aspheric? Or does that led work better with a refector?


----------



## The_Police (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a picture of a beamshot. these were taken at about 5 feet.

The light on the left is my Maglite, and the light on the left is my Fenix TK 11 R5
The Maglite's beam is tighter, but it's brighter. My batteries may need recharged too.





I'll get an outdoor beamshot sometime too.


----------



## moderator007 (Jun 18, 2011)

It works well with a rebel deep (stock) led maglite reflector, It can be found here or buy a led maglite. The threads on a led maglite are not as long down the body (which makes the heatsink you will make not as deep) as the standard mag. You can take a standard mag and cut about a 1/4 inch of the threaded end off to make it twist down past the rubber seal. If you dont do this the head will sit right at the seal. You can also make the heatsink with no top crown so it will slide down the mag tube. You will have to drill and tap a hole to put a plug screw into the heatsink, to hold the heatsink where you want it. I did try a lens but the bezel will have to be extended to focus the lens. The lens will have to be about 3/4 inch longer than where the lens sets now. This maybe just the focus point of my lens.

I use dx driver sku 20330 adding a one ohm resistor to the sense resistor. Gives about 2.7 continous amps to the led. Its really not that difficult to build with a lathe. Once you start building it things i have discused will make more sense.


----------



## The_Police (May 28, 2012)

I was just browsing through my old posts, and I saw this one... I noticed I wrote "I'll get an outdoor beamshot sometime too." I'll try to do that tonight... I can't believe I forgot to do that, and it's been almost a year already!


----------



## moderator007 (May 28, 2012)

Looking forward to a outdoor beamshot. Still haven't built one for myself, so maybe a beamshot will inspire me.


----------



## The_Police (May 29, 2012)

Hmmm, looks like i need to get the batteries charged back up in the beast... unfortunately it takes about 16 hours to charge them. (need a better charger)


----------



## The_Police (Jun 3, 2012)

Well here you go, i got my outdoor beamshots taken. Enjoy! 

All photos are five(5) second exposures. 

The control shot.






Shot down a country road. (the bottom of the hill is about a half-mile)





Another view (Look at them photons blasting the darkness!) 





Glow powder looks great!






More crazy shots.











If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## Benson (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice bezel!


The_Police said:


> I found this http://www.dealextreme.com/p/6-cree...in-led-module-52-7mm-42mm-8-4v-max-65153#open full view 6 Cree 1200 Lumen drop-in module from DX. (Has anyone else used one of these drop-ins?)


I have, in fact just built a 2D for a buddy using one I had sitting around. One of the most impressive 52mm dropins, really makes a Mag rock.

It's worth mentioning there's also sku.126720, which uses the same reflector with 6 XP-Gs. DX specs being what they are, it's impossible to tell, but if it's driven to the same surface brightness (i.e. twice the total output), or if it can be modified to that, it should throw farther, because the lambertian profile of the XP-series emitters puts more of the light into the reflector (and thus into the beam) than the XR-series. Probably not worth upgrading, but I'll be getting that drop-in next time I build one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, that is impressive. Nice work!


----------



## The_Police (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a 4D Mag that I'm planning on modding in the future, I saw the XP-E R5 you mentioned on DX, (http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cree-x...-in-6-led-module-for-flashlight-3-8-4v-126720) but i noticed the link says 3000 Lumens, and the DX site shows 1000 lumens, It's hard to tell which is right. I have considered using that one in my future mod if it's actually 3000 lumens, otherwise I'll just get another Q5 1200 drop-in which is also cheaper.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 10, 2012)

Very cool.. I love mag mods


----------



## moderator007 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting up the beam shots The Police. Thats a really nice mod and absolutely some cool beam shots . Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Police (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks! & No problem, I was impressed with how nice the pictures turned out too! I am definitely considering modding my 4D Mag with this same drop in, or possibly the XP-E R5 drop in if there's an advantage over the cheaper Q5 drop-in.


----------



## The_Police (Jun 19, 2012)

Tonight I found out that that this light is bright enough to shut off yard lights at a good distance of at least 50 feet, but I never tried it any further away than that. :laughing:


----------



## cbbr (Jun 21, 2012)

You should consider making more of those bezels - Nice!


----------



## The_Police (Jun 22, 2012)

I know! I'd love to make more bezels, but I just don't exactly have as much time now that I've been working 8AM-about 7PM six days of the week since the beginning of May, and my college classes are starting here this fall. All I'd need is some aluminum shaft and more time, and I'd make more in a heartbeat!


----------



## cbbr (Jun 22, 2012)

If you decide too, put me down for one.


----------



## The_Police (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll have to remember that if it happens.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone see dx sku 126121 3x xmlt6? Looks like it will fit with minor modifications


----------



## The_Police (Jun 25, 2012)

No I haven't seen that one before, but that one is very bright at 2200 Lumens. I can't imagine something twice as bright as the one i put in my Mag-Lite... And the diameter looks like it's the same as the 5 and 6 Cree drop-ins, So it would be very easy to fit one into a Mag after turning off a little aluminum on the lathe. It's very tempting to get one of these...


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 26, 2012)

I would think it would heat up rather quickly with 3 xmls. I just bought sku 35242 and am doing a 2c build with 2x 25500s sku 26799

There isa few threads on blf on this build... But for now I am prepared to wait 4 to 6 Weeks for my dx order hehe


----------



## The_Police (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see your build once you get all the parts!


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 27, 2012)

my host arrived today... i have several options for tail cap modification... well not really modification just lego parts from fivemega... i got a ss tail cap which is deeper and will accommodate 25500 cells and also a 24mm extender that will make my 2c a 2.5c and fit 25500 cells


----------

